# What would you be in the Pokemon World?



## S.K (Nov 24, 2008)

If pokemon were real, what would you grow up to be in the world?

Me i'd like to be a ranger.
I dunno, get a cool styler, what do I get being a trainer? a bunch of pokeballs and an encyclopedia I have to fill in myself.


----------



## Flora (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd probably be a coordinator.  (That's what you were going for with the "contest winner")


----------



## S.K (Nov 24, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> I'd probably be a coordinator.  (That's what you were going for with the "contest winner")


Yeah... it kinda escaped me...:sweatdrop:


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 24, 2008)

Pokemon breeder.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 24, 2008)

Traveller/Explorer.

I'd travel the world, doing whatever caught my eye. Train up my team of course and try to find hidden treasures and locations, as well as rare Pokemon =) I wouldn't immediately grab them of course - some things are best left wild/untouched.


----------



## spaekle (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd like to either be a professor or work for Team Rocket/Galactic. :V


----------



## Thorne (Nov 24, 2008)

Of some reason I'd like to be a gym leader, it might have to do with the fact most gym leaders are well respected in their towns, and they actually don't stay in the gyms all the time, Fantina, for example, goes to the contest hall, Volkner goes to the lighthouse and in the anime, Maylene is sometimes out training with her Pokémon. I actually think they have quite a nice time.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 24, 2008)

I've always wanted to be a breeder.

Eh, I guess because bay Pokémon would be cutest, and breeding them to become cuter would be fun :3
I'm kinda patient as well and you get to see Pokémon going at it.


----------



## Lili (Nov 25, 2008)

A trainer, I guess. You can do almost anything as one; coordinate, breed(the Pokemon =P), etc. And whenever you catch a new Pokemon it'd be a wonderful experiance, as would battling with your closest friend, your Pokemon.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

Two words. Gym Leader.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 25, 2008)

Combination of a Professor, Gym Leader, and Coordinator please. I know it's alot, but here's how I'd make it work. I'd take up Gym Challenges most of the time, but in my spare time I'd train for and enter contest. On days off an the like, I'd do rsearch as a Professor and tend to giving out starters in my local town, that is if the twon or region I lived in would allow me to. So Professor Gym Coordinator it is!


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

^ I would do them all if I could but that sounds cool.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 25, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> ^ I would do them all if I could but that sounds cool.


Well yeh, I mean I myself couldn't chooose between the three so I just combined the ideas. Plus, I imagine doing those three specifically would be fun.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

^ I suppose so.


----------



## S.K (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been tempted by Gym leader now, but i've still gotta stay with Ranger.  The uniforms cool too!


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 25, 2008)

Trainer, because that way I'd get to travel and see the world and things. 

...and fulfil my dream of being Poke Kid Danielle XD


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 25, 2008)

I _would_ be a professor/researcher, as that's what I'm going for with real animals anyway, but I'd also _like_ to be a ranger (as in the main series) or maybe a gym leader


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 25, 2008)

Trainer of course :3

I wouldn't want to be a Gym Leader or Elite Four member. Sitting in the same place getting thrashed day in day out? No thank you :3 It'd be much more fun traveling around, meeting new Pokémon, having battles and pwning the n00bish trainers who hang around whatever region I inhabit XD Then after thrashing the E4 and Gym Leaders I could go on to grab the Legendaries it never occured to anyone _else_ to go after. XD

I was tempted to say Team Rocket member, but all that ever happens to evil teams is that their plans go crap and they get their arses kicked. (Plus I'm too nice to be evil XD)


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd like to be a trainer more than anything. Roaming across all those regions by myself, training Pokémon to all they can be and beating challengers along the way sounds like a very nice career path. When I'm finished with being a trainer, probably after a climatic battle with my rival that's been around since the start of my adventures, I'd probably turn myself into a Pokémon Professor. Learning about the amazing race and helping new trainers find a starting foot sounds like a good idea for when I run out of steam.


----------



## Empoleon (Nov 26, 2008)

I doubt I would train full time, but I'd probably battle competitively in school before going on to do something else, maybe a novelist or journalist. I wouldn't mind being a competitive battle sports writer for a prominent newspaper.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd be the guy who always pwns those miserable Rockets.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd be the Rocket who always gets pwned by that miserable guy.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 26, 2008)

Ranger, but I would train my pokemon (Espeon) to the point where it is just as good as any trainer's!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll be a traveler, like Dark Shocktail. I travel around without a goal, with only my trusty Pokemon by my side... Exploring new places, finding treasure and exquisite Pokemon in the wilderness...

I personally isn't a "stand in front of tons of people on a stage" type, and I don't really like the responsibility of a Gym Leader/Professor/Elite Four. And Collecting Pokemon is just... Not right. And being a Ranger is too bothersome. A trainer would be nice, but getting random people to challenge you when you're trying to get through the stupid Victory Road of death is not fun.


----------



## Taliax (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd be a trainer/traveler. I wouldn't train my pokemon 24/7 or have defeating the Elite 4 as my main goal, but I'd train my pokemon as I explored forests and mountains. I like to enjoy nature =D


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 28, 2008)

I would be a Co-ordinator but also researching stuff on the side. So I'd be going around doing contests with my pokemon, training them for the contests and exploring and researching ancient ruins.


----------



## SatoHaru4Ever (Nov 28, 2008)

I would be a trainer with my trusty Umbreon at my side. I'd also do contests and breed my pokemon like I do in my game.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 28, 2008)

I would probably be a Normal-type gym leader or Elite Four member in the Pokémon world.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Nov 28, 2008)

;) A Flygon

Hmm, if I had to be human though, maybe a professor.


----------



## Jetx (Nov 28, 2008)

I would probably be both a trainer and a gym leader/E4 member.


----------



## S.K (Nov 28, 2008)

A Ranger or a member of the elite 4 with dragon and Dark types.


----------



## Chimera (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd be an uncatchable PHANTOM THIEF who uses ghost Pokémon in heists~

I'd steal rare Pokémon-related treasures and such, keeping most of them but donating some of them to organizations I happened to like~

And my Pokémon would help me because they like getting up to mischief, too. WE'D BE FAMOUS~


... But if I couldn't do that, I guess I'd be a trainer/explorer type person. Travel around and look for treasures and such. Beat down other trainers when I felt like it. Go on some epic mission involving a legendary Pokémon, etc...


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd be a traveler too, I guess. I'd have two or three Pokemon. If I needed to use an HM to get past some tree, I'd catch a Pokemon, teach it the move, then let it go.
Or I'd just be a normal person with a normal job and some pets.
A professor would be cool too though, so I chose that.


----------



## Minka_Glameow (Nov 28, 2008)

Trainer. Coz you can battle or just like chill out with your pokemon when you wanted. and meeting and catching new pokemon would be awesome. And a Pidgeotto would save me a lot on bus money 

I would of gone Gym Leader/ Elite 4, but it'd be boring, battling trainers all day, then having to be like 'you have beat me. You have truly shown your strength.' all the time if someone beat me.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Nov 29, 2008)

Pikachu! Or Mewtwo. Or Darkrai.

:D


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Yeah, I mean it isn't like the thread is about what you'd want to be as a human, would it?[/randomnessnessness]

If I could I'd be a Princess. I could do whatever I'd want to, and pay people for what I want. Like if one day I wanted to be a Gym Leader then I'd go buy the position for a day. Money~


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 30, 2008)

A coordinator until I'm about 35 or 40, then retire as a coordinator and take up a job at Jubilife TV or Silph Co., then maybe, a few years later, if I feel like it, become a contest judge.


----------



## Objection! (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd love to be a dark member of the Elite 4, kinda emo-ish. Dark type pokemon.


----------



## Scizor King (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd be the almighty Bug/Steel Elite 4 member with the ultimate team of:
Heracross, Lucario, Yanmega, Metagross, Scizor. 

(Team included for no purpose other than that I can)


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd like to be a legend hunter, travelling on my young Rayquaza companion, whom I saved as an egg...I actually created a whole backing story.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd be a Collector. I'd catch as many Pokemon as I could, but then, instead of having them sit in a ball in a computer, I'd always release them back into the wild, or let them stay with me if they wanted to.


----------



## Eeveelution (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd be a traveling Eevee master who somehow knows legendary Pokémon trainers. I've also created an interesting group of Eevees called the "Mimicking Eevees" that could be famous as entertainment. (Playing hide and seek with them would be impossible.)

Otherwise, I'd be a traveling Pokémon professor.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 11, 2008)

Being a trainer would be adiquate for myself, so that is my choice.


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd like to be some kinda mysterious guy that randomly pops out and challenges trainers right after they exit a cave or something.


----------



## Flareth (Dec 13, 2008)

Either a trainer or a coordinator. Maybe a breeder. I just want to be around Pokemon.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 14, 2008)

Either a trainer or a member of Team Aqua. Or, well, both. Or a rogue trainer to be hired by Aqua! Yes!


----------



## Elfin (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd be a Pokemon breeder and raise a bazillion Eevees and stuff. ^^


----------



## Peegeray (Dec 14, 2008)

trainer/coordinator
i voted trainer


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd like to be a breeder. I don't like contests or battles, so I'd just raise pokemon.


----------



## MissEeveelution (Dec 20, 2008)

I've always wanted to be a contest winner, so I can pamper my pokemon and teach them moves to dazzle the audience with~ :D

When I play them in game, I get really passionate and speak to my pokemon out loud. o__o;;


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Dec 20, 2008)

A Ranger! go go go!


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 20, 2008)

pokemon rangers need more respect, watch pokemon ranger : manaphy and the sea temple


----------



## Ruby (Dec 20, 2008)

Explorer and rare-item collector.  A sort of antiquarian of Helix Fossils, Dragon Scales and TwistedSpoons.


----------



## Ramsie (Dec 20, 2008)

I would do a little bit of everything. I would travel with my Pokemon and battle. That's why I voted trainer. But I would also do other things like coordinate and breed. And if I grew bored of my nomadic lifestyle, then I would become a Pokemon professor.


----------



## MissEeveelution (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I would probably train a little with my free time too, and maybe get into breeding.. A kind of mix of Ash, Dawn, and Brock. 

That reminds me of that one time when I bred a whole box full of Skitties about a year ago.. >:]


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 23, 2008)

I would be like a Trainer/Breeder. Because I breed my pokemon to perfection and then make them destroy. I'd be in the battle tower all the time. I don't know if there's a special name for someone like that. Well I'd be the one you'd never beat and so not quite get to the tycoon... Screw it, I'd be the tycoon.


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd be a trainer with my trusty albino Lucario with orange eyes by my side and my Shiny Umbreon on my other side XD


----------



## Arceus thrasher (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd be a trainer. And a good one at that:sunglasses:


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 29, 2008)

RangerRangerRanger. Theyz are awesome! I wouldn't want to go to the crappy academy though.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 29, 2008)

I would be a pokemon breeding ranger,I would rescue abandond pokemon eggs and raise them


----------



## Eeveelution (Dec 30, 2008)

I've kinda changed my mind: I'd become a professor/ranger in Almia, which means I'd capture the Pokémon and do missions I need for research, and act as a "double agent" by tricking both sides into thinking I was with them. (I'd do what I think was right, but wouldn't tell either side who I was with.)

EDIT: You misspelled "Pro*f*essor".


----------



## Munchkin (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, see, I voted Pokémon Collector. But only if that applies to a person who would say the following: _I want herds upon herds upon herds upon herds upon herds of adorable, lovable, powerful, chubby, cud-chewing Miltank!_

...

Otherwise, I'd be a coordinator - my creativity would come in useful, and I'd still have many opportunities to show off my battling skills and make a great show of it too.
..._with a Miltank_


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 3, 2009)

I might be a ranch person.


----------

